# Manual for dd34 reliant shaper



## Wayne Ricw (Mar 27, 2011)

I need a manual for a dd34 reliant shaper want to see wiring diagram if anyone can help me


----------



## rob65 (Jul 13, 2011)

If you take the cover off the motor where cord goes into motor, it should be there.


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

I recently bought a dd34 shaper that the prior owner couldn't seem to get wired correctly. I have both the factory forward/reverse switch and bought a Dayton 2x440 switch per the recommendation of another woodworker. I don't know how to wire this. Are you currently using yours on 110 or 220? Would you be so kind as to send pics of the wiring? I'm hugely indebted if you can. I'm currently dead in the water.


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

*Dd34 shaper*



Wayne Rice said:


> I need a manual for a dd34 reliant shaper want to see wiring diagram if anyone can help me


I recently bought a dd34 shaper that the prior owner couldn't seem to get wired correctly. I have both the factory forward/reverse switch and bought a Dayton 2x440 switch per the recommendation of another woodworker. I don't know how to wire this. Are you currently using yours on 110 or 220? Would you be so kind as to send pics of the wiring? I'm hugely indebted if you can. I'm currently dead in the water.


----------



## Trevor Warmack (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello Wayne, I recently bought a DD34 reliant shaper and I wanted to know if you were able to ever get a manual for it and if so could you let me know where i maybe able to get one for myself. I'm having a problem getting a router bit out of the shaft, meaning that the shaft doesn't lock or i am having a hard trying to figure how to get the shaft to lock so i can take the bit out. I can be reached at [emailxxxxxxxxxxx thanks for your help with this matter. Trevor


----------



## Mrdmd19 (May 6, 2012)

No. A few guys were kind enough to snap a few shots of the wiring but not enough for me to truly follow. I do, however, now have a full original manual. 
I'm willing to scan and email to anyone in trade for detailed pics of all the wiring, at the switch, motor and even inside the little box attached to the motor.


----------



## Bill Gwyer (Apr 9, 2017)

*Manual*

I'm another who bought a used DD34 without a manual. How can I get a copy of it?
Bill Gwyer


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike hasn't been active since February last year but I sent him a private message and we'll see if he responds.


----------



## Frank Shipuleski (Jul 28, 2020)

*DD34 Question*

Does anyone know if all reliant DD34 shapers take regular router bit as well as shaper bits?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Before I had a router table, I had a Grizzly spindle shaper. I bought it 2nd hand and it came with a collet chuck with a shank that fit in the shaper. I used it but it gave poor results because the router bits are 2 flute and the shaper cutters are 3-4 flute cutters. Secondly the shapers top rpm were around 12000 rpm where as routers top out at around 24000rpm.
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=grizly+ro...ffnt&atb=v1-1&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images
HErb


----------

